# Wood Duck Mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a customer bird for you to take a look at...Thanks P.S. Can't wait to pop a few of these pretty little buggers in a few weeks!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Gorgeous bird.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Amazing job! I wouldnt mind that in my house.


----------



## Double B (May 6, 2009)

Very nice looking mount! Awesome work.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Flawless. It's a shame knowing a specimen like that is gonna collect dust. I'd try to convince the customer to case it. The guy got his moneys worth for sure.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

very very nice, probably my favorite duck to shoot in the fall.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

thats one big bull of a wood duck. nice bird to work with i bet.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

They are sure beautiful!
I have one on the wall myself,and hope to get some different birds to give him company this season. :wink:

Sweet mount!! :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Looks great Rick, another wonderful job!

Chris


----------

